# [Kernel] Dedibox DC - Config Kernel [Résolu]

## Mythy

Bonjour,

Alors voila, je voulais réinstaller mon serveur (Dedibox DC) la semaine dernière (ça fait quelques années que j'utilise Gentoo même si je suis loin d'être un expert ^_^')

J'utilise le dernier ISO amd64, le dernier stage3 et le dernier portage. (2012-06-21)

Cependant, impossible de booter, et vu que c'est à distance je vois rien :/

Je fais comme d'habitude pourtant (tuto Gentoo), et je fais tout pareil sur un PC à la maison (C2D, 2go, DD Sata), et la tout fonctionne.

Est ce qu'il n'y aurait pas des réglages spécifiques à faire dans le kernel pour la dedibox DC ? Vu que c'est un I3, pour du rootsfs qui déconnerait dans mtab, pour le DD en sata ou autres ?

A noter que je fais make menuconfig puis exit, je laisse tout par default, puis je fais make sans all.

J'en suis à plus de 15 installations depuis dimanche soir et je commence à saturer, je vous appelle donc à l'aide ! D'habitude en cherchant je trouve des infos mais là, j'ai rien trouvé ^^

Merci d'avance pour votre aide  :Smile: 

PS: Je n'ai volontairement pas posté d'infos de config etc... pour le moment, je pense que tout est OK vu que ça marche à la maison, j'aimerais juste savoir si quelqu'un avec une Dedibox DC a des informations pour le kernel. Et sinon je posterais la totalité des infos mais ça va faire un gros paté avec 15 tests  :Smile: 

EDIT : Ajout des informations de config plus bas dans le postLast edited by Mythy on Fri Jul 20, 2012 4:37 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Mythy

PS2 : J'utilise gentoo-sources-3.3.8

PS3 : Si vous n'avez pas de Dedibox DC et que vous avez une idée, je suis aussi preneur  :Very Happy: 

@FailEditing

----------

## El_Goretto

En 2 temps, tu pourrais faire un test de ton système dans un environnement virtualisé, voir si tu n'as rien oublié (en dehors des drivers spécifiques).

Ensuite, si c'est bon, tu vérifies la correspondance entre le matos vu par le liveCD et ce que tu as inclus dans le noyau.

Je ne vois que çà, à défaut de se faire fournir un .config par quelqu'un qui en a aussi une  :Smile: 

----------

## Mythy

Merci pour ta réponse et ces informations  :Smile: 

Par contre je n'ai aucune idée de la façon dont je dois procéder pour effectuer les actions que tu as cité :/

J'ai l'habitude de suivre les différents tutos en bidouillant un peu, mais je ne connais pas tout des bases de Gentoo :/

Je vais chercher pour voir si je trouve comment faire ça mais si tu as une idée de comment procéder, je serais preneur  :Smile: 

Edit:

A noter que je boot sur un rescue CD Ubuntu 10.04 LTS amd64, j'ai utilisé le même boot CD à la maison et ça marche bien avec. De plus la première fois ça avait déjà marché sur cet Dedibox DC, mais ça date de juillet 2011.

Je posterais plus d'informations demain matin. Ça peut toujours aider en faite  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

 *Mythy wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> A noter que je fais make menuconfig puis exit, je laisse tout par default, puis je fais make sans all.
> 
> (...)

 

Navré mais que veux-tu dire exactement par-là ?

Il faudrait que tu décrives plus ta séquence d'opérations et nous dire où ça coince...

Pour aller dans le sens de notre cochonnet local, en comparant un dédié avec ton desktop, il est probable qu'il y a pas mal de différences de matos et les supports par défaut dans le kernel ne sont pas forcément positionné donc a vérifier en premier si tu es sûr de ta procédure   :Wink: 

----------

## nox23

Salut,

installes-tu le noyau dans /boot ?

je te conseille d'utiliser genkernel qui est très utile

d'autant plus que tu utilises la config noyau du livecd -> si tu fais une compil du kernel manuel avec le .config du livecd c'est normal que ca ne marche pas

fais une compil manuelle si tu maîtrises, sinon utilise genkernel

++

----------

## Mythy

 *nox23 wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> installes-tu le noyau dans /boot ?
> 
> je te conseille d'utiliser genkernel qui est très utile
> ...

 

Hello,

Oui je l'installe, et j'utilisais genkernel avant mes nouveaux tests, mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus avec (j'ai toujours utilisé genkernel mais vu que ça marche pas je commence à chercher avec make et une config "perso"). Je n'utilise pas le .config du Live CD, il y en a pas dessus ^^

----------

## Mythy

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Mythy wrote:*   (...)
> 
> A noter que je fais make menuconfig puis exit, je laisse tout par default, puis je fais make sans all.
> ...

 

Je voulais dire que j'avais crée le kernel avec make mais en laissant tout par default  :Smile: 

Mais je reviens vers vous avec plus d'informations ! 

A PARTIR DU LIVE CD UBUNTU :

```
myth@sd-00000:~$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 18)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 3400 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS2008 PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS-2 [Falcon] (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5716 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)

02:00.1 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5716 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)

03:03.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200eW WPCM450 (rev 0a)
```

```
myth@sd-00000:~$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

dm_crypt               22872  0

kvm_intel              60505  0

kvm                   370460  1 kvm_intel

joydev                 17597  0

ghes                   13601  0

dcdbas                 14438  0

power_meter            18139  0

hed                    13226  1 ghes

raid10                 30611  0

raid456                62146  0

async_pq               12987  1 raid456

async_xor              12879  2 raid456,async_pq

xor                    12845  1 async_xor

async_memcpy           12529  1 raid456

async_raid6_recov      12776  1 raid456

raid6_pq               88307  2 async_pq,async_raid6_recov

async_tx               13349  5 raid456,async_pq,async_xor,async_memcpy,async_raid6_recov

raid1                  30596  0

raid0                  17207  0

multipath              13141  0

linear                 12966  0

aufs                  180627  189

squashfs               36602  1

usbhid                 46708  0

hid                    94906  1 usbhid

mpt2sas               142967  1

ahci                   26002  0

scsi_transport_sas     40441  1 mpt2sas

bnx2                   85286  0

libahci                30664  1 ahci

raid_class             13554  1 mpt2sas
```

A PARTIR DU CHROOT GENTOO :

```
sd-00000 / # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 18)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 3400 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS2008 PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS-2 [Falcon] (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5716 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)

02:00.1 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5716 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)

03:03.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200eW WPCM450 (rev 0a)
```

```
sd-00000 / # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

dm_crypt               22872  0

kvm_intel              60505  0

kvm                   370460  1 kvm_intel

joydev                 17597  0

ghes                   13601  0

dcdbas                 14438  0

power_meter            18139  0

hed                    13226  1 ghes

raid10                 30611  0

raid456                62146  0

async_pq               12987  1 raid456

async_xor              12879  2 raid456,async_pq

xor                    12845  1 async_xor

async_memcpy           12529  1 raid456

async_raid6_recov      12776  1 raid456

raid6_pq               88307  2 async_pq,async_raid6_recov

async_tx               13349  5 raid456,async_pq,async_xor,async_memcpy,async_raid6_recov

raid1                  30596  0

raid0                  17207  0

multipath              13141  0

linear                 12966  0

aufs                  180627  186

squashfs               36602  1

usbhid                 46708  0

hid                    94906  1 usbhid

mpt2sas               142967  3

ahci                   26002  0

scsi_transport_sas     40441  1 mpt2sas

bnx2                   85286  0

libahci                30664  1 ahci

raid_class             13554  1 mpt2sas
```

```
sd-00000 / # ls /var/log/

emerge-fetch.log  emerge.log  portage  sandbox
```

(Vu le contenu du dossier, c'est comme ça que je sais que ça boot pas. Normalement y'a plus de fichiers)

```
sd-00000 / # ls /boot/

boot  grub  kernel-3.3.8-gentoo  lost+found
```

```
sd-00000 / # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 3

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.3.8-gentoo root=/dev/sda3
```

(GRUB s'installe sur /dev/sda sans problèmes)

```
sd-00000 / # cat /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0
```

```
sd-00000 / # cat /etc/mtab

/dev/sda3 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw 0 0

rc-svcdir /lib64/rc/init.d tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

fusectl /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw,relatime 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0
```

```
sd-00000 / # cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-X mmx sse sse2 -gtk -sdl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

```
sd-00000 home # rc-status default

Runlevel: default

 net.eth0    

 syslog-ng   

 sshd        

 netmount    

 udev-postmount 

 vixie-cron     

 local
```

----------

## Mythy

Et voici le fichier .config que j'ai dans /usr/src/linux :

http://www.mythy.fr/files/pri/kernel.config.txtLast edited by Mythy on Thu Feb 21, 2013 9:37 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nox23

je t'explique :

boot sur le live-cd

ensuite zcat /proc/config.gz > /root/config_kernel

avec ce .config là tu le mets de côté

tu copies ca sur ta dedibox et fais cp /root/config_kernel /usr/src/linux/.config

fais bien attention qu'il fasse pas de make mrproper au besoin édite /etc/genkernel.conf avec ces options :

```

# Run 'make oldconfig' before compiling this kernel?

OLDCONFIG="yes"

# Run 'make menuconfig' before compiling this kernel?

MENUCONFIG="yes"

# Run 'make clean' before compilation?

# If set to NO, implies MRPROPER WILL NOT be run

# Also, if clean is NO, it won't copy over any configuration

# file, it will use what's there.

CLEAN="no"

# Run 'make mrproper' before configuration/compilation?

MRPROPER="no"

# Override the arch detection?

#ARCH_OVERRIDE="x86"

# Mount BOOTDIR automatically if it isn't mounted?

MOUNTBOOT="yes"

# Make symlinks in BOOTDIR automatically?

SYMLINK="yes"

# Save the new configuration in /etc/kernels upon

# successfull compilation

SAVE_CONFIG="yes"

# Use Color output in Genkernel?

USECOLOR="yes"

```

genkernel all, puis tu quittes, tu touches pas a la config du kernel !

ls /boot

puis tu crées les bonnes entrées dans /boot/grub/menu.lst

comme ceci :

```

default 0

timeout 10 

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.2.21

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel real_root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x341  

initrd /boot/initramfs

title Gentoo Linux old kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel.old

initrd /boot/initramfs.old

# vim:ft=conf:
```

si ca marche toujours pas

donne la sortie de dmesg et lspci on affinera   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mythy

Merci, je vais tester ça  :Smile: 

----------

## Mythy

Ça commence mal ^^

```
myth@sd-00000:/home$ sudo zcat /proc/config.gz > /root/config_kernel

-bash: /root/config_kernel: Permission non accordÃ©e

myth@sd-00000:/home$ sudo zcat /proc/config.gz > /home/myth/config_kernel

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
```

----------

## nox23

tu es sur quel live-cd ?

celui de ubuntu ou gentoo ? au besoin tu peux le faire de chez toi

je pense que tu as pas utiliser genkernel la premiere fois, du coup la fois ou tu as utilisé genkernel il a enregistré la config que tu avais fait.

----------

## Mythy

Je suis sur le rescue CD de dedibox. Apparemment c'est un ubuntu 10.04 LTS amd64 (lucid)

Chez moi, j'ai pas la même config matériel que le serveur dédié donc je suis pas sur que ça sert à quelque chose.

De plus chez moi, tout fonctionne, que ce soit avec genkernel ou avec make, j'ai déjà fais 15 installs cette semaine, avec différentes façons de faire, tout marche chez moi et rien marche sur le dédié ^_^'

----------

## boozo

Si tu es sûr de ta procédure dans le chroot gentoo et que tu as bien copié le bon bzImage du 3.3.8 dans la partition /boot montée (taille/date du fichier dans /boot par rapport à /usr/src/linux-<version>/arch/x86/boot/bzImage), alors c'est réellement vers un pb de config qu'il faut se pencher... mais sans log c'est pas top pour voir où chercher le pb   :Sad: 

----------

## Mythy

Oui je suis sur à 99.9% de tout ce que j'ai fais, et puis ça marche super bien à la maison ou j'ai 2 serv gentoo.

Et effectivement sans log c'est bien la galère, je pense qu'il faut régler correctement le kernel avec make menuconfig mais je ne sais pas quels sont les options à régler pour que ça fonctionne :/

Merci du temps que vous passez à m'aider en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

## Mythy

Je rajoute les infos processeur depuis le live CD, si jamais ça peut aider.

```
myth@sd-00000:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 37

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         540  @ 3.07GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 3059.530

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                     pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm c                                    onstant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf                                     pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt                                     lahf_lm arat dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6119.06

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 37

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         540  @ 3.07GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 3059.530

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 4

initial apicid  : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                     pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm c                                    onstant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf                                     pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt                                     lahf_lm arat dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6117.95

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 37

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         540  @ 3.07GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 3059.530

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                     pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm c                                    onstant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf                                     pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt                                     lahf_lm arat dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6117.96

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 37

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         540  @ 3.07GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 3059.530

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 5

initial apicid  : 5

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                     pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm c                                    onstant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf                                     pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt                                     lahf_lm arat dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6117.96

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

----------

## Mythy

Et le emerge --info une fois dans le chroot

```
sd-00000 / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.65 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 2.6.38-12-generic x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-12-generic-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_540_@_3.07GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 18 Jul 2012 09:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          3.2.3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre pppd readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode xorg zlib" 

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" 

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" 

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" 

CAMERAS="ptp2" 

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" 

ELIBC="glibc" 

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" 

KERNEL="linux" 

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" 

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" 

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" 

PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" 

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" 

USERLAND="GNU" 

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" 

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## boozo

Afin d'avancer un peu, bien que je n'ai pas une grande expérience avec genkernel (oui les vieilles habitudes sont tenaces ^^) mais tu peux malgré tout l'utiliser à partir d'une base correcte de .config pour le customiser selon ton matos avec #genkernel --menuconfig ou un truc du genre (cmd à vérifier avec le man).

Je te conseillerai de partir d'une config opérationnelle pour ton kernel i.e. kernel-seed

Et avec les sorties lscpi de la dédibox et quelques vérifications avec le configurateur debian i.e. tu arriveras à contrôler avec genkernel que tu as bien les bonnes options pour ton chipset.

Avec çà je pense que tu vas arriver à booter un noyau - p.e. pas forcément de façon optimale/parfaite rien ne l'est jamais - mais ça devrait être suffisant pour avoir une base stable et raffiner ensuite si besoin.

Et tu auras toujours un kernel de backup fonctionnel en cas de panique avec tes tests  :Wink: 

----------

## Mythy

Hmm le /etc/mtab que j'ai posté était une version d'essai, copié d'un autre serveur gentoo.

Voici celui qui est vraiment présent actuellement (en chroot après un grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab) :

```
sd-00000 linux # cat /etc/mtab

none /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

none /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

none /dev devtmpfs rw,relatime,size=1982972k,nr_inodes=495743,mode=755 0 0

none /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000 0 0

/dev/loop0 /live/ro.1 squashfs ro,relatime 0 0

tmpfs /rw tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

aufs / aufs rw,relatime,si=b30ba7048dd945e1 0 0

tmpfs /live/rw tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

none /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw,relatime 0 0

none /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,relatime 0 0

none /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw,relatime 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime 0 0

none /var/run tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,mode=755 0 0

none /var/lock tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

none /lib/init/rw tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,mode=755 0 0

/dev/sda3 / ext3 rw,relatime,errors=continue,barrier=0,data=ordered 0 0

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 rw,relatime,errors=continue 0 0

none /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0

none /dev devtmpfs rw,relatime,size=1982972k,nr_inodes=495743,mode=755 0 0
```

----------

## Mythy

Merci, je vais chercher dans ce sens là, sauf que lspci, je sais ce qu'il fait mais pas à quoi il sert :S

Et je sais même pas installer un driver sur gentoo ^_^'

----------

## Mythy

Sympa le configurateur debian  :Smile: 

http://www.mythy.fr/files/pri/lspci.jpg

Je n'en tire que très peu de conclusion par contre, ne comprenant pas tout... Mais apparemment le noyau supporte pas le processeur ?

Edit: je viens de recompiler un noyau, je le test et sinon je test celui de seed, je vous tiens au courant  :Wink: Last edited by Mythy on Thu Feb 21, 2013 9:38 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Le processeur est suporté et ne nécessite pas de driver  :Wink: 

----------

## Mythy

Ok merci pour cet info  :Smile: 

Mais du coup une idée de ce qui peut ne pas aller ?

Edit: (compil du kernel-seed en cours)

----------

## Mythy

Ca fonctionne pas non plus avec le kernel-seed :S

Voici ce que j'ai fais en chroot :

```
cd /usr/src/linux/

rm .config

rm .config.old

make clean

...

nano .config
```

(j'ai copié tout le contenu de cette page : http://www.kernel-seeds.org/seeds/64_bit/gentoo/3.3.8-gentoo-x86_64-08.config et sauvegardé)

```
make

...

make modules_install

...

cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.3.8-gentoo
```

(la date correspond en source et destination)

```
grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
```

Puis sortie du chroot, unmount et reboot. Mais toujours rien.

Est ce que si j'install un Ubuntu LTS 12.04 LTS-server 64bits et que je choppe ces infos :

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /root/config_kernel
```

Et que je les emmène sur le live CD puis le chroot, est ce que ça serait à tenter ou c'est mort d'avance ?

----------

## nox23

as-tu démarrer le serveur ssh sur ton dédié ?

as-tu configurer correctement l'adressage ip ?

----------

## Mythy

J'ai pas de soucis de ce côté niveau réglage, ça a toujours bien marché en local et en dédié  :Smile: 

De plus si c'était un problème réseau, ça booterait et il y aurait des logs dans /var/log

Ce qui n'est pas le cas   :Confused: 

----------

## boozo

Mythy,

Il faut quand même que tu contrôles la présences des options données par lspci. Le configurateur Debian te donnes le nom des modules à chercher dans ta config kernel-seed. Donc un #make menuconfig et recherche les modules dedans avec "/" + le nom du module

Si tout est ok sauve le .config et relance #make && make modules && make modules_install

Monte sda1 et copie les fichiers bzImage et System.map dans /boot

nb. Je n'ai pas de 3.3.8 en prod mais je crois que tu as une erreur de path dans ce que tu as donné à moins que ce ne soit une typo :

/usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage  et   /usr/src/linux/System.map

Sinon, au lieu de passer par *buntu je conseillerais plutôt de tester avec un sysrescuecd au moins tu seras sur une base gentoo fonctionnelle pour voir ce qui se charge ou non et la détection du matos réellement faite par le système.

----------

## nox23

Device Drivers

   FUSION MPT device support

<*>   Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SAS  

as-tu cet option dans ta config noyau ?

----------

## Mythy

Merci pour ces informations supplémentaires  :Smile: 

Je vais essayer de faire ce que tu as dis Boozo, et je vérifie si c'est coché (@nox23)

Je vous tiens au courant !!

Pour le path Boozo, il y a un ln, mais je confirmerais tout ça quand j'aurais testé.

make crée un system.map ? Je n'ai jamais eu à utiliser ce fichier depuis que j'utilise Gentoo :S

----------

## Mythy

Alors pour le path :

```
88-190-27-53 linux # ls -l arch/x86_64/boot/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 19 juil. 11:08 bzImage -> ../../x86/boot/bzImage
```

Il va la cherche dans x86 apparemment. J'imagine que c'est normal ? Vu qu'à la maison ça marche avec ça et que x86_64 est juste un lien apparemment.

Pour le rescue CD, malheureusement j'ai pas le choix du CD de boot :S Dedibox ne propose qu'Ubuntu en 32 ou 64bits...

----------

## Mythy

 *nox23 wrote:*   

> Device Drivers
> 
>    FUSION MPT device support
> 
> <*>   Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SAS  
> ...

 

Non c'est pas coché dans le kernel actuel (kernel-seed)

Je vais tester avec  :Smile: 

----------

## Mythy

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Mythy,
> 
> Il faut quand même que tu contrôles la présences des options données par lspci. Le configurateur Debian te donnes le nom des modules à chercher dans ta config kernel-seed. Donc un #make menuconfig et recherche les modules dedans avec "/" + le nom du module

 

J'ai pas bien compris le coup du chercher le module avec le configurateur Debian   :Embarassed: 

J'ai cherché un peu tout dans le kernel mais il a rien trouvé, je dois mal m'y prendre :/

Pourrais tu me donner un exemple depuis lspci, comment trouver le module qu'il faut avec le configurateur debian etc... ? Ou bien un tuto qui explique ça  :Smile: 

----------

## Mythy

 *Mythy wrote:*   

>  *nox23 wrote:*   Device Drivers
> 
>    FUSION MPT device support
> 
> <*>   Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SAS  
> ...

 

Je l'ai ajouté au kernel-seed en * aussi, mais toujours rien au boot.

Je désespère ^_^' 

Si jamais une bonne volonté veut jeter un coup d'oeil sur le serv, je veux bien lui filer les accès par MP ou MSN pour faire des tests de compil  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Mythy,

pour le path oui c'est normal car les 2 arch ont été mergé dans x86 mais quelques fois on copie un lien vide et non pas le fichier bzImage et du coup ça marche moins bien ^^ mais si bien le bzImage /boot alors pas de soucis.

Sinon, coller la sortie de #lspci -n dans le configurateur débian te donne les modules à activer dans le noyau pas plus ensuite tu passes dans #make menuconfig et tu les cherches si tu ne sais pas où ils sont i.e. pour ta carte réseau,

dès que tu es sur l'interface ncurse, tu tappes "/" et tu as accès à la fonction de recherche. Tu tappes donc "bnx2" (d'après le nom du module donné par debian) et tu as le chemin à suivre pour le trouver :

 *Quote:*   

>   Symbol: BNX2 [=n]                                                                                                    │  
> 
>   │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                     │  
> 
>   │ Prompt: Broadcom NetXtremeII support                                                                                 │  
> ...

 

Et ainsi dessuite...

Tu peux regarder aussi si le minimum donné dans la doc officielle est ok (i.e. le support de tes fs, ahci, etc)

Quand tout sera vérifié, mets nous un pastbin du .config qqpart des fois on voit qqch qui nous saute aux yeux   :Rolling Eyes: 

[off] Au fait juste pour la forme : essaie autant que possible d'éviter de poster en cascade pour apporter un complément car si le fil devient trop long c'est ensuite vite illisible pour repérer un oubli/faille éventuelle - en général on préfère éditer les messages et trouver la solution en un minumum de message (et un postcount plus bas possible c'est le mieux pour l'égo  :Wink:  ) [/off]

----------

## nox23

EDIT XavierMiller: suppression du mail pour éviter le SPAM

----------

## Mythy

Merci  :Smile: 

J'ai commencé à le faire pour le kernel, avec lspci -k

Il liste les drivers in use donc ça correspond au module apparemment, mais merci pour le complément d'infos  :Wink: 

Je vous tiens au courant!

[off]Ok j'éditerais plus souvent mais c'est pour marquer l'update des informations à chaque fois[/off]

Edit:

 *nox23 wrote:*   

> mon mail ***

 

merci, je test encore un coup et je te contacte  :Smile: Last edited by Mythy on Thu Jul 19, 2012 5:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mythy

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Sinon, coller la sortie de #lspci -n dans le configurateur débian te donne les modules à activer dans le noyau pas plus ensuite tu passes dans #make menuconfig et tu les cherches si tu ne sais pas où ils sont i.e. pour ta carte réseau,
> 
> dès que tu es sur l'interface ncurse, tu tappes "/" et tu as accès à la fonction de recherche. Tu tappes donc "bnx2" (d'après le nom du module donné par debian) et tu as le chemin à suivre pour le trouver :
> 
>  *Quote:*     Symbol: BNX2 [=n]                                                                                                    │  
> ...

 

J'ai coché pour chacun que j'avais, j'ai eu un truc à mettre pour toutes la liste sauf deux qu'il a pas trouvé :

- shpchp

- i810_rng

J'ai mis des * pour chacun d'eux puis make && make modules && make modules_install

Copié dans boot et reboot, mais toujours rien.

----------

## boozo

@nox23 & Mythy : vous devriez éditer vos 2 post et au moins obfusquez l'email a moins que vous ne vouliez vous faire spammer   :Rolling Eyes: 

En général on passe par le pm pour çà mais jamais en clair.

Par ailleurs, et sans vouloir vous offenser même si la démarche est généreuse, on évite autant que possible les "install-party" à distance sans connaitre un brin les interocuteurs (navré nox23) sinon on fait çà à plusieurs de façon à contrôler ce qui se fait sur la machine - cependant vous êtes libre de faire ce que bon vous semble mais merci de faire attention malgré tout   :Wink: 

----------

## Mythy

Oui il a raison pour le mail en clair, je l'ai noté, tu peux le supprimer dans l'absolu  :Smile: 

Pour l'install-party, je risque pas grand chose vu que je reformaterais en profondeur avant d'installer une version clean moi même, avec les correctifs découverts lors du prêt du serveur. Après c'est sur qu'on peut faire des choses pas cool en direct mais je pense pouvoir le contrôler un minimum et je doute qu'il ait de mauvaises intentions surtout ^^

Mais à propos de rien, ça a booté !!

J'ai enfin des logs dans /var/log. On ne doit plus être très loin de la solution  :Smile: 

J'ai mis à dispo les informations ici :

http://www.mythy.fr/files/pri/k.config.txt

http://www.mythy.fr/files/pri/k.config.old.txt

http://www.mythy.fr/files/pri/dmesg.txt

http://www.mythy.fr/files/pri/messages.txt

A noté que dans le kernel, pour la carte réseau, j'ai coché 2 fois NetExtreme II en mettant *

Il y est une fois tout seul et une fois en version 10giga, j'ai coché les deux du coup, c'est grave docteur ?  :Very Happy: Last edited by Mythy on Thu Feb 21, 2013 9:40 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nox23

Salut,

envoyé par mail :

j'ai trouvé ca :

http://forum.online.net/index.php?/topic/487-gentoo-sur-dedibox-sc/

ca peut etre un début de config

tu reprends le config tu colles ca dans /usr/src/linux/.config et roule   :Smile: 

oki je ferais par mp la prochaine fois

----------

## Mythy

Oui j'ai eu ton mail, je vais essayé avec  :Smile: 

Enfin quand un technicien dedi ira reboot le serv, je sais pas ce qui s'est passé là...

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je préférerais que les résolutions de problèmes se fassent via le forum, pour en faire profiter tout le monde.

Ou au moins : indiquez la solution qui a été appliquée.

----------

## boozo

Bien, bonne nouvelle au moins   :Smile: 

°) A priori, je ne pense pas que ta carte supporte le 10/20Gb donc seul le support bnx2 devrait êtrte conservé => donc A traiter en priorité.

En revanche tu sembles avoir un pb de firmware pour elle dans tes log.

If :: Soit tu sais exactement lequel des blob binaires à utiliser est le bon et tu l'indiques au kernel (option spécifique à activer à cet effet depuis l'entrée du menuconfig) - Il faudra sans doute un peu googler au besoin pour trouver lequel mais c'est la meilleure façon de faire avec ces choses infâmes-

Pour mémoire dans la doc officielle, on peut lire :

 *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 3.9: Enabling external firmware
> 
> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>    Generic Driver Options  --->
> ...

 

Else ::

=> soit tu le laisses trouver et charger le bon tout seul mais là il semble lui en manquer un quand il fait le check et je pense que cela peut poser le pb.

Donc vérifie sa présence/absence dans le rep /lib/firmware/ et essaie d'installer le package sys-kernel/linux-firmware qui devrait normalement te fournir le fichier en question (et me demande pas pourquoi il s'en plaint vu que tu n'es pas en arch mips   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Recompiler et réinstaller le noyau et retester pour nous dire un peu plus ce qui se passe (ou non) et renvoyer les logs au besoin   :Wink: 

Edit: semble être un bug connu et corrigé dans linux-firmware donc tu devrais t'en sortir avec - sinon il y a un workaround indiqué par le rapporteur -

Edit 2/3: compléments, typo, etc

----------

## Mythy

@Boozo: Merci pour ces infos, lorsque j'aurais de nouveau accès je vais chercher dans ce sens  :Smile: 

@Xavier: Ne t'inquiètes pas, quand ce sera résolu, je posterais la solution avec mise à dispo du kernel  :Wink: 

En faite hier soir, j'ai recompilé un kernel en enlevant juste le driver de la carte 10g, mais au reboot il a du se passer un truc, car depuis le serveur n'est plus dispo. Que ce soit en mode normal, en mode test hardware ou en mode rescue.

J'ai ouvert un ticket et là j'attends qu'un technicien reboot correctement.

Je vous tiens au courant!  :Wink: 

Edit: Le bug connu, ça peut carrément correspondre à mon problème. Je testerais ça en premier  :Smile: 

Edit2:

 *Quote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Myth a ecrit:
> 
> > J'ai démarré le serveur en rescue mode hier soir, mais depuis plus aucun ping, que ce soit en simple boot, rescue mode, test mode, ou install mode.
> ...

 

C'est reparti ^^

Edit3 :

Ca y est !!! Ca a booté sur gentoo  :Very Happy:  Je vais manger et je post + d'infos  :Wink: 

----------

## Mythy

Alors ça a finalement booté  :Smile: 

En gros le serv a démarré en rescue après la panne matériel.

J'ai chrooté puis :

```
emerge -a linux-firmware

cd /usr/src/linux

make clean

make && make modules && make modules_install
```

Copie du kernel en boot, reboot et ça boot !  :Smile: 

Edit: J'ai aussi viré MAKEOPTS="-j3" du make.conf

Un grand merci à vous ! Je vais continuer de faire qq installs pour essayer de faire un beau kernel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

Bien content que ça marche   :Wink: 

pb de firmware pour la carte réseau qui bloquait finalement...

ps: Pense à éditer ton premier post du thread et coller un (résolu) à la fin du titre ^^

----------

## Mythy

Oui, mais bravo pour l'avoir trouvé  :Wink: 

J'ai édité le premier post en laissant un titre explicite.

Encore un grand merci pour votre aide, le serv a deja repris son rythme de croisière et fonctionne à nouveau très bien  :Smile: 

Comme promis, voici le kernel que j'ai utilisé :

Afficher Linux/x86_64 3.3.8-gentoo Kernel Configuration for Dedibox DC

Je l'ai fais ainsi :

```
make clean

rm .config

rm .config.old

make menuconfig

make && make modules && make modules_install
```

J'ai mis les drivers nécessaires puis le reste par default. J'ai juste supprimé le Wifi, le Bluetooth et le PCMCIA en plus.

----------

